# The Kimbell, Fort Worth, Texas



## The Barbarian (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## tirediron (Mar 25, 2017)

I think the clouds could stand to be dialed back a tad.


----------



## Rick50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 25, 2017)

I think I might like to see this in non-tone-mapped form.


----------

